# Anyone have experience with budsguns?



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

My young nephew is looking for a Weatherby VGD 2 in 6.5 Creedmoor.
Budsguns seems to have the best price so far at $497. does anyone have experience dealing with them? How is their service?
Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## Texaspredatorhu (Sep 15, 2015)

If you do cash price it will extend your wait time. That being said if you use an FFL they have on file already it's generally been good. Recently used grab a gun because I picked up in Dallas. If there is an issue buds will fix it. The only issue I had was getting an FFL on file with them when I moved outside of that all was good and been good over 4 or 5 transactions.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

like TX said if you use the bank withdrawal "cash" it will take a week or two before they even take the money out of the account then they ship.

if you use a CC you pay a few percent more but it ships sooner 

I look at buds and then take what I want to my local dealers they have been able to produce the same gun every time for within 20-40 dollars of the buds price I would have to pay a 25-35 dollar transfer fee to receive buds gun any way.

if buds had a real clearance deal it would still be less or if only buds had it it would be worth it but ask a few of your local dealers what they can order you the rifle for.

carefully inspect the guns before you sign any paperwork you can always reject then call buds and get it worked out but if you received the gun first then found the issue it is more complicated , I was at a local shop around Christmas and a guy had bought a gun from buds , the shipper damaged the rear sight the gun was even packed well this plastic hard case had to have taken a big fall and landed on the corner near the rear sight there was a mark on the inside of the hard case where the sight smashed into the plastic case


----------



## Silvercreek Farmer (Oct 13, 2005)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> I look at buds and then take what I want to my local dealers they have been able to produce the same gun every time for within 20-40 dollars of the buds price I would have to pay a 25-35 dollar transfer fee to receive buds gun any way.


Same here. The one time I asked my dealer to receive he countered with a price $5-10 better than Buds, the choice was easy.


----------



## pdfangus (Jul 7, 2015)

I fairly recently bought a pistol from buds that my local gun shops said they could not get...

excellent service and shipped to my local ffl dealer.:nanner:


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

I checked out some local gun stores for competitive prices. Buds wanted $497 with free shipping. Most local stores wanted about $565. Cabela's was out of this world. Local shop in town said he'd go $525. Sounds like a good deal. Most places wanted $50 to run the gun from Bud's through their books.
I like dealing with local people whenever possible anyways.


----------



## Jolly (Jan 8, 2004)

I've bought an AR-15 and a couple of handguns from them. I've always used a CC and paid the extra nickels. Service has been prompt, I got what I ordered and I have a buddy with a FFL that does my transfer for $10.

I've been pleased.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

ordered the gun from a local shop for $525. Seemed like a good deal.
For the time being I told my nephew to consider a relatively inexpensive 3x9 scope. Maybe a Simmons or Bushnell. He will primarily be using it for hunting and target shooting up to 300 yds. When he saves up some more money (he's just a kid, turned 16 last week) he can get something better.
I told him overall he made a good selection of rifle and round. It should serve him well for the rest of his life.


----------



## thorn653 (Jun 3, 2013)

Just ordered a shotgun from them yesterday, I'll post about it when I 
receive the gun.


----------



## thorn653 (Jun 3, 2013)

thorn653 said:


> Just ordered a shotgun from them yesterday, I'll post about it when I
> receive the gun.


Arrived at my FFL in three days from when I ordered it.
Everything went smooth.
I don't have any experience with the service but I would 
order from them again.


----------

